

No one alive will ever see Easter on March 23 again - Here's the math to show why - edw519
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=540511&in_page_id=1770

======
mixmax
Unless Ray Kurzweil is right

;-)

